# Irony



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I went out to eat with some AA people, and we went to this restaurant with a drive-through. And some guy was holding up the drive-thru because he passed out in his car. He was drunk.

hahah

so yeah my AA friends go out and try to wake up this drunk passed out in his car. the employees of the restaurant were doubled over on the sidewalk laughing. apparently he had been holding up the drive thru for a while.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL :lol:

At least nobody got injured. 
I hope somebody learned a lesson.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

It's just a shame he didn't stay awake long enough to order his Mcdoublevodkashot meal.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

i know...he had like only ten feet left before getting to the window! damn!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Person..person....person.....that's not irony !!!!! That's...well....er, sadly funny.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

maybe it was you they woke up


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

If you want some IRONy i bought the four four in the place


----------

